# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  نشيد (جائنا العيد) لـ فرقة صبا الفنية

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*شبكة بسمله الإنشادية*

*تقدم* *نشيدة*

*~[ جاءنا العيدُ]~* 





*إهداء حصري لشبكة بسمله*
*من فرقة صِبا الفنية - لبنان* 


*كلمات* 
*طارق قرطام*


*ألحان*
*عبد الكريم شعراني*


*أداء*
*فرقة صبا الفنية*
*وفرقة براعم صبا الفية*


*توزيع*
*بسام صبح*


*التسجيل*
*استديو أوتار - لبنان*


*هندسة الصوت والمكساج والمعالجة الرقمية*
*م. ناصر شعبان*



*الرؤية الفنية والإشراف العام*
*عبد الكريم شعراني*


*تـصميم الـبنر* 
*عــمـر الجنيـدي*


*[ لتحميل الأنشودة ]*

http://www.bsmlh.net/eid2008/ja2ana-eid.mp3

* النشيد بموسيقى
* رايت كلك + حفظ باسم



*مع تحيات*

*فرقة صبا الفنية - لبنان*

----------


## وردة الأمل

يسلمو كثيييير الانشودة رائعة  :Bl (9):

----------


## anoucha

بحبها كتير لهي الغنية

----------

